# An Occurrence at Owl Creek Bridge



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

by Ambrose Bierce.

Always a good read.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Knew the name, but had to research him a bit to re-familiarize myself with his bio. Interesting guy, like those adventure junkies. 

That particular story sounds interesting, considering Bierce was a Union soldier. I might have to read it, despite that.

Similarly, Washington Irving wrote both fiction and true adventure stories. I'm reading an old book of his called The Adventures of Capt. Bonneville right now. Bonneville explored the Snake River area in the NW back in the 1830s.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

due for another reading of that soon.


----------

